# Amazon Flex - How to Select a Different Delivery Area



## cw09

I reached out to Flex support to see if I would get locked into the delivery area I selected and, lo and behold, they gave instructions for changing it. This isn't changing your region (city), just the "area" (warehouse) for delivery in your city.

This info might already be out there but I couldn't find it when searching.

I only had one delivery area option (and still only have one), so has anyone else had success switching?









Hello,

Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!

You will be able to re-select a different service area only if you have 1) not been scheduled for any delivery blocks and 2) have not accepted any same-day blocks in your selected service area. If you meet the above criteria and wish to re-select a service area, please follow the steps below:

1. In the device settings, navigate to the Apps section and select the Amazon Flex app (the orange icon, titled "Delivery"),
2. Select "Clear Data".
3. Log back in to the Amazon Flex app.
4. Select your desired service area when the app asks "Where do you want to deliver today?"

After you have logged in to your desired service area, please note that you will need to set up your availability in the Calendar again.

If you do not meet the above criteria, you will not be able to change your service area or delivery type at this time. We will notify you when it becomes possible to change to a different service area or deliver in multiple areas at once.

Thank you,
*The Amazon Flex Team*


----------



## nighthawk398

nope the clear data trick did not work for me either


----------



## cw09

nighthawk398 said:


> nope the clear data trick did not work for me either


You mean you could still only select the same warehouse you were already at?

I think Amazon may be assigning drivers/accounts to specific warehouses with no option to switch (unless you ask them, maybe). I think that's why they said this:

*We will notify you when it becomes possible to change to a different service area or deliver in multiple areas at once.*


----------



## UberChad

I have never been scheduled a block or accepted a same day block. I originally signed up for a Amazon flex sometime in June and I selected the one and only warehouse they had available and in like 3 weeks time I never got assigned one block. Then out of the blue I got a message from them saying there was now a new warehouse available I could also choose to deliver for, so I say hell ya what the heck, it was called the Tangello Park warehouse. I'm not getting anything assigned now anyway at the Davenport warehouse and if this is a new warehouse I might actually get something. So I go to the app I have installed and when I log in it also informs me of this and takes me right to the screen I can choose so I choose then new one (this was on a Tuesday) so I was all excited that this upcoming Thursday I might actually get something...

Silly me... 

I wake up Thursday and surprise surprise I have nothing assigned and I have an email from them saying they have officially changed my warehouse at MY REQUEST (come on they basically begged me to and made me believe it would help me) but they warehouse itself will not be ready until sometime until the end of August... So now I've been stuck with that selection and cant find a way to change it anywhere... When I just tried what you posted above though it worked  Thanks!


----------



## cco

Please how to i switch cities. I am currently working in houston but i am about to relocate to dallas, please how do i switch from houston to dallas?


----------



## cw09

cco said:


> Please how to i switch cities. I am currently working in houston but i am about to relocate to dallas, please how do i switch from houston to dallas?


For this you would need to contact Flex support. Email them.


----------



## cco

Ok but has anyone tried switching?i feel they will want to lock me in houston.


----------



## cynamin

cco said:


> Ok but has anyone tried switching?i feel they will want to lock me in houston.


I switched from Va to Tx. No problems after contacting support


----------



## quickdrop

How long was the process to get switched from va to tx. i want to move from houston to tx but was told could take several weeks.


----------



## Nulanagrey

cco said:


> Ok but has anyone tried switching?i feel they will want to lock me in houston.


I'm trying to switch from Dallas to San Antonio. How long did it take you after all?


----------



## nighthawk398

Nulanagrey said:


> I'm trying to switch from Dallas to San Antonio. How long did it take you after all?


30 days


----------



## Randompanzy

Nulanagrey said:


> I'm trying to switch from Dallas to San Antonio. How long did it take you after all?


Took me a month as well to move from NV to TX


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

cw09 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!
> 
> You will be able to re-select a different service area only if you have 1) not been scheduled for any delivery blocks and 2) have not accepted any same-day blocks in your selected service area. If you meet the above criteria and wish to re-select a service area, please follow the steps below:
> 
> If you do not meet the above criteria, you will not be able to change your service area or delivery type at this time. We will notify you when it becomes possible to change to a different service area or deliver in multiple areas at once.
> 
> Thank you,
> *The Amazon Flex Team*


This is BS. I had a reserve, and got the email that I was switched an hour b4 a 4hr block at the old wh. And my calendar was at its default settings before it was started. The key thing seems that I was logged in at the time and stayed that way til the 4hr was completed. Cause once you log out, it resets to the new wh.

Took about 5 or 6 days. 3 or 4 emails. Make sure you use the warehouse ID's in the email.


----------

